# Looking at a JD 6200



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Looking at downsizing from my JD 6115M to a JD 6200 with less than 4K hours, cab partial powershift. Any thoughts on what specifically to be watching out for? Miss my 2 wd Hay tractor and no longer do any tillage or hay on serious hills.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We had a 1st year 6400. Make sure fuel lines are updated as they will become porous with age. May not leak but require bleeding to start. Ours started out with 2 transmission levers. Whether update or recall it got 3 levers years later.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> We had a 1st year 6400. Make sure fuel lines are updated as they will become porous with age. May not leak but require bleeding to start. Ours started out with 2 transmission levers. Whether update or recall it got 3 levers years later.


Yep on the fuel line, all of the line has been replaced on my 6115 and it only has 950 hrs


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you know the year. Reason I ask is back in the day JD knew there were issues as I have the certificate extending the warranty out after original one expires. I also remember being told that it had a small electrical fire. Obviously any still around the issues should be sorted out by now. I was 13 when they came out so pretty limited on what I’m going to remember and most I didn’t learn of until decades later. I want to say our had almost 8000 hours when I auctioned everything December 2005


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> Do you know the year. Reason I ask is back in the day JD knew there were issues as I have the certificate extending the warranty out after original one expires. I also remember being told that it had a small electrical fire. Obviously any still around the issues should be sorted out by now. I was 13 when they came out so pretty limited on what I’m going to remember and most I didn’t learn of until decades later. I want to say our had almost 8000 hours when I auctioned everything December 2005


That's kind of interesting, I have a 1994 6400 that burned when it was 1 1/2 years old and not a small fire. A local dealer bought it from the insurance company and put on a new cab and other stuff and resold it to a neighbor of mine who I got it from. so far no more fires.
I'm not sure about the 6200 but on mine the flange on the front of the transmission that the drive shaft from the engine bolts to got loose. Bought a new one for 383 including tax and it only fixed some of the slop. Looking at the parts pge looks like to fix all the slop it needs the main shaft of the transmission oil pump at 1100 bucks and change plus taking whole front of transmission apart. Pretty poor design I think. Only uses about an inch of the shaft to power the whole tractor.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I only know of the fire cause friend of mine , dad’s past employee told me about it and that was 10 years after I sold it. Makes me wish I paid more attention when I was younger. Other stories include it not being as capable as the 2955 it replaced and guess dad liked new equipment. 2950 2wd when they came out. Traded on 2955 4wd then traded it on the 6400 when they came out. 


pettibone said:


> That's kind of interesting, I have a 1994 6400 that burned when it was 1 1/2 years old and not a small fire. A local dealer bought it from the insurance company and put on a new cab and other stuff and resold it to a neighbor of mine who I got it from. so far no more fires.
> I'm not sure about the 6200 but on mine the flange on the front of the transmission that the drive shaft from the engine bolts to got loose. Bought a new one for 383 including tax and it only fixed some of the slop. Looking at the parts pge looks like to fix all the slop it needs the main shaft of the transmission oil pump at 1100 bucks and change plus taking whole front of transmission apart. Pretty poor design I think. Only uses about an inch of the shaft to power the whole tractor.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, interesting reading. there are multiple years and also looking at 6310s as well to broaden the scope of availability. I only want 2wd which is limited in these tractors to mostly open stations, most of the cabs are 4wd and I don't need it nor do I want any of the potential maintenance cost. I have thought about going back to the 55 series but the wiring and the ac in those cabs leave something to be desired. I was the owner of a 2755 and would still have it if it were not for those two issues. Also, I really have gotten addicted to the partial power shift


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

There is a 6400 cab 2wd 38” rack and pinion rears down at Shenandoah Valley Equipment. Upper 5000 hours so a few more than the 6200 you mentioned. Know nothing about it just saw on their website. Looks fairly clean in the pics. $30K.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Trotwood2955 said:


> There is a 6400 cab 2wd 38” rack and pinion rears down at Shenandoah Valley Equipment. Upper 5000 hours so a few more than the 6200 you mentioned. Know nothing about it just saw on their website. Looks fairly clean in the pics. $30K.


Thanks. Will take a look


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello Hayman, i've been looking for similar tractors with thoughts of wanting something to last another 20 years doing similar work. I've been shopping for either a 6310/6410 in good shape (which are harder to find) or a newer 6M or 5R. What is it about the 6115M that isn't a great fit with the operation? Is it to big, or too clumsy, or too expensive, or too electronic,....? I'd very much like to learn from your experience.
thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jimmy, decided on a 6310 2wd with around 4K hours. I have put a deposit on it subject to inspection on monday. Got a good trade value for my 6115M. The 6310 had a dedicated side mount mower for roadsides for hours to date which will come off. The pto, drawbar and 3 pt have never been used. I only hope that the seals in those things are in good shape. Otherwise, seemed like a good fit for me.

I bought a new 6100D 2wd in like 09 or 10. Perfect tractor except for the trans was the non synced 9 speed cheapo trans. If it had the partial powershift at that time, that is what I would still have. But it did not. All mechanical except the electric over hydraulic power reverser. The PTO was still activated by a lever instead of a switch and the three point was a definite leaver, not a bunch of dials etc. Loved that but just could not take that tranny with cutting or baling. When my first wife passed, I had insurance money and decided to use a little to get one frivolous thing for the farm which was the 6115. It was a one year highway dept rental return, had a partial power shift, buddy seat for grandchildren, had virtually no hours got a new warranty and a heck of a price deal on it with the 6100 as trade so I purchased it. Did not want 4 wd but that was 2014 and anything in the 100 hp range that was new was tier 4 so I did not go new. I also considered the higher 5 series but after driving my buddy's 5085M and being rocked to death I decided to go with the 6 series. So the short version is that I ended up with the 6115M by a series of factors none of which included me really wanting a 6115. In reality, when I purchased in 2014, I would have been better off purchasing a lower hour 4055 and having whatever work done to it but then was then, now is now. If not a row crop, then the 6310 would have been a good choice at that time. Tax considerations played a role in the purchase as well but you no longer have like kind substitutions so the impact of the current law might have influenced me to make a different decision in 2014 had the current tax law been in effect then.

As to what I did not like about the 6115M, it is a solid comfortable tractor. If I was doing tillage, I would definitely want 4wd but only use my big tractor for hay and rarely on wet soft ground. The tractor is not near as nimble as the 2755 or the 6100 was due to the large tires in the front and just being bigger. I don't like 4wd or a loader on my hay baler or mower tractor as it significantly cuts down on visibility. Really, I suspect that the view out the 6310 back window will be better than my 6115 for seeing what i am running through my discbine. Beyond wanting ac for hay work, I would actually prefer a canopy tractor for best visibility. Finally, if you have a significantly larger tractor than you need your fuel and maintenance is higher and it is as you say more clumsy than necessary. And lordy, when something major breaks it is hard to pay the bill. Hope that helps.


----------



## BirdDoc (Jun 26, 2021)

My neighbor has an open station 6200, awesome tractor. I love it compared to my CaseIH 885.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a cab 6220 2wd with a FEL. The loader is so that I have a spare loader tractor. I cut with a 630 MOCO and bale with a NH 5070. The tractor seems to be a good match for the application.


----------

